# Hidden A Record When Connecting to Squarespace from GoDaddy



## bus3rc (Aug 15, 2017)

I have tried connecting my website to Squarespace but when I go to Who.Is there is a hidden A Record that can not be seen on my GoDaddy DNS Settings. How can I remove this?


----------

